# Si quieres jugar a la ruleta a este sistema "va bien"



## Azrael_II (26 Oct 2010)

La ruleta como un juego de azar que es un puto suicidio economico. Pero bueno hay gente que le va este tema, aunque saben que si juegas muchos partidas debido al 0 (en las ruletas americanas el doble 00 tambien), pierdes, aunque sea de la familia Pelayo.

No hay sistema que "venza" a la ruleta, aunque la mayoria de casinos-online recopilan "sistemas" para que la gente juegue.

No se puede vencer a largo plazo más que nada porque nadie establece el limite de tiempo/dinero que quiere jugar. ¿Una ficha es suficiente? ¿10 fichas?, ¿200? (de ganancias), una hora es muhco? dos? etc...

El "unico sistema" que puede dar algun resultado es

-Saber administrar la caja (el dinero que tienes en el bolsillo, el dinero de la mesa y lo que has ganado o perdido)

-Saber cuando ganas parar.

-Saber cuando pierdes parar.

Repito, la mayoria de sistemas que patrocinan los casinos online son sistemas tipo matingala, el mas sencillo y suicida de todos jugar a rojo-negro

1 ficha, si pierdes 2, si pierdes 4,8,16,32,64,128,256.... Este sistema se "contarresta" con el tiempo y con la cantidad maxima que se puede apostar.. Aunque fueras Emilio Botin te podian dar por culo ya que se han dado caso de salir mas de 20 rojos seguidos o negros..

Por tanto, la mejor forma de jugar y "divertirse" es yendo al casino-ruleta con una cantidad fija pensada en gastarte y un tiempo o un dinero dispuesto a llevarte.

Ir haciendo apuestas progresivas sobre lo que vayas ganando y nunca hacer estupidas matingalas para "recuperar" y quedarte con una ficha de ganancia.

El sistema que me ha contado un colega que trabaja en un casino que ha visto perder en diferentes ocasiones pero ganar en bastante y ganar mucho en otras es el siguiente.

Coges un papel y un boli para llevar una curiosa contabilidad. Tienes solo 10 fichas colocas en el papel esto

1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1

Siempre apuestas un numero de arriba del papel y una de abajo (los extremos, apuestas por una docena, la que te de la gana, la que creas que sale mas, la que te de buena intucion o lo que sea.

Si fallas .. tachas el primer numero y el ultimo
Vuelves a fallar tachas el primer numero (no tachado) y el ultimo (no tachado)
Vuelves a fallar... lo mismo

Aciertas .. pues quedaria asi

1
1 (TODOS LOS DEMAS TACHADOS)
1
1
2
2 (al apostar dos fichas y recibir tus dos fichas y 4 mas, estas dos ultimas las pones en forma de 2 2)

Vuelves acertar (recuerda coges siempre los numeros extremos de arriba y avajo .. ) quedaria asi

1
1
1
1
2
2
3
3

Aciertas de nuevo

1
1
1
1
2
2
3
3
4
4
... 

Asi sucesivamente que fallas? pues vuelves a tachar...

Llega un momento que alomejor apuestas 2 de arriba y 5 de abajo si ganas pues pondrias el doble 7 7

Como veis no es descubirr la polvora pero es saber cuanto dinero apuestas y llevas en el bolsillo, con este sistema solo te despluman 10 fichas. Y si quereis probar con combinaciones reales. NOrmalmente hay una docena pesima (si has elegido esa pierdes todo), una "Normal" y una "en racha".. Es raro que normalmente se reparta toda.

Si te sale la de en racha, lo dificil sera saberte retirar a tiempo, pero a diferencia de otros sitemas en 15 bolas al jugarte crecientemente lo que has ganado te puedes retirar con unas ganancias bastante elevadas..


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Que pasa, que en el cole ya no ponen deberes o qué?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Es un juego de azar puro, está bien para divertirse con calderilla pero no es una inversión, que es de lo que trata este subforo ienso:


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

la única forma de ganar a la ruleta es copiando ese mensaje en todos los foros que puedas con un link a un casino online para hacerte de oro con los referidos.

por cierto si alguien quiere 50$ para jugar al poker que envie un privado


----------



## El Tuerto (26 Oct 2010)

Bolsa e inversiones alternativas jo jo jo. 
Eso se llama varianza no?


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Oct 2010)

La bolsa tambien es un casino. Tradear con trigo o cobre... tambien es un juego de azar


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La bolsa tambien es un casino. Tradear con trigo o cobre... tambien es un juego de azar



bueno, a mí en clase me explicaron que los mercados de futuros tenían una cierta _función social_. Aquello de transferir el riesgo al inversor y que el payés tuviera más tiempo para preocuparse por producir más e innovar...


mentirosos todos!


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La bolsa tambien es un casino. Tradear con trigo o cobre... tambien es un juego de azar



Tus conocimientos y talento te permiten minimizar hasta cierto punto los efectos del azar en la bolsa, el póker o las apuestas, no puedes decir lo mismo de la lotería o la ruleta.:rolleye:

PD: ahora Ceuta-Barcelona 0-2, la victoria del Ceuta está a 650, esto sí que es una inversión rentable XD


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Oct 2010)

Ni puto caso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Oct 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La ruleta como un juego de azar que es un puto suicidio economico. Pero bueno hay gente que le va este tema, aunque saben que si juegas muchos partidas debido al 0 (en las ruletas americanas el doble 00 tambien), pierdes, aunque sea de la familia Pelayo.
> 
> No hay sistema que "venza" a la ruleta, aunque la mayoria de casinos-online recopilan "sistemas" para que la gente juegue.
> 
> ...



Puta mierda. Lefazo y baneo de por vida ya.





Azrael_II dijo:


> La ruleta como un juego de azar que es un puto suicidio economico. Pero bueno hay gente que le va este tema, aunque saben que si juegas muchos partidas debido al 0 (en las ruletas americanas el doble 00 tambien), pierdes, aunque sea de la familia Pelayo.



Y una mierda. Los pelayo y otros espabilados se dieron cuenta que el bias de algunas ruletas compensaba con creces la desventaja del cero. Que yo sepa existe esa forma de ganar (combatida por los casinos cambiando mesas y ruedas y reequilibrándolas regularmente), y otra ideada por Thorp midiendo la velocidad de lanzamiento de la bola y la rotación de la rueda para estimar los números más probables (hace unos años detuvieron a un euipo que lo usaba en Londres gracias a las cámaras de los móviles).

Sobre el resto, no vale la pena ni leerlo. Todos esos sistemas son una ruina segura. Con las probabilidades de la EGB deberías saberlo. Y con sentido común también.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Oct 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ni puto caso.



Coño, al unísono...pero yo me he molestado en escribir algo más...


Reputin, deberíamos montar un equipo de profesionales en el foro. En el Casino de Torrelodones tienen tragaperras con Jackpot. Cuando el bote es grande, sale a cuenta llegar unos cuarenta y acaparar las máquinas para hacer saltar el jackpot.

¿Quien se apunta?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (26 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los pelayo y otros espabilados se dieron cuenta que el bias de algunas ruletas compensaba con creces la desventaja del cero.



Yo la basura vende bestsellers de los pelayos no me la creo. Los pelayos tienen el dinero que tienen de cobrarte el canon por cada cassete y cd que has comprado.

En los años 80 un alemán ganó una millonada apostando siempre al mismo sector de una ruleta del casino de Peralada. Poco después se descubrió que un empleado aflojaba algunas tuercas de la ruleta para que la bolita cayera siempre en el mismo sitio.

Me parece imposible que una ruleta, que de por si tiene un ev del -3%, esté tan mal montada que no de beneficios. Y mucho más imposible que en el mismo casino no se den cuenta.

Pd: la noticia del alemán de Peralada.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espana/dia/salto/banca/Perelada/elpepiesp/19840311elpepinac_5/Tes
es de película!


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Oct 2010)

Este metodo es para controlar la caja... no para ganar a la ruleta.

Ahi esta la clave, apostar con lo ganado y jugar una cantidad fija , nada de matingalas ni pelayadas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Oct 2010)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> Yo la basura vende bestsellers de los pelayos no me la creo. Los pelayos tienen el dinero que tienen de cobrarte el canon por cada cassete y cd que has comprado.
> 
> En los años 80 un alemán ganó una millonada apostando siempre al mismo sector de una ruleta del casino de Peralada. Poco después se descubrió que un empleado aflojaba algunas tuercas de la ruleta para que la bolita cayera siempre en el mismo sitio.
> 
> ...



No fueron sólo los Pelayo que ganaron dinero así. Un mínimo desequilibrio que favorezca ciertos números (que no sea el 0...) barre con el ev de -3%. Si te fijas en la noticia del alemán tramposo, es un leve aflojamiento de las talillas de separación de los números del 13 al 18 que da ventaja...

La técnica de Thorp puesta en práctica es mucho más efectiva. Con la cámara del móvil se transmiten varios fotogramas de la bola y la rueda en rotación. En un ordenador externo hacen los cálculos y mediante sms se transmiten los números en los que apostar antes del "ne va plus". 

Por otro lado nos han jodido el contar cartas en Blackjack con las mierdamáquinas....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Oct 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Este metodo es para controlar la caja... no para ganar a la ruleta.
> 
> Ahi esta la clave, apostar con lo ganado y jugar una cantidad fija , nada de matingalas ni pelayadas



Si quieres controlar la caja, lo mejor es no jugar. 

Jugar sin ventaja es de gilipollas profundos.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coño, al unísono...pero yo me he molestado en escribir algo más...
> 
> 
> Reputin, deberíamos montar un equipo de profesionales en el foro. En el Casino de Torrelodones tienen tragaperras con Jackpot. Cuando el bote es grande, sale a cuenta llegar unos cuarenta y acaparar las máquinas para hacer saltar el jackpot.
> ...



No es leyenda (a no se que me engañaran) pero hay un pavo aleman que juega a las cartitas... con fichas de 5 euros... Va ganando, va perdiendo.. va contando... esta con su pareja... Cuando pasa un rato saca una ficha de 500 y placa, siempre que la saca gana.

Acaparar las maquinas si haberlas estudiado un poco antes es un suicidio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Oct 2010)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No es leyenda (a no se que me engañaran) pero hay un pavo aleman que juega a las cartitas... con fichas de 5 euros... Va ganando, va perdiendo.. va contando... esta con su pareja... Cuando pasa un rato saca una ficha de 500 y placa, siempre que la saca gana.
> 
> Acaparar las maquinas si haberlas estudiado un poco antes es un suicidio.



¿Uno sólo? Ni de coña...

Estas cosas se hacen bien o no se hacen. Claro que hay que estudiarlo, y no es tan difícil. La idea es llevarse el jackpot acumulado, en el momento propicio...


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Oct 2010)

El problema es que el casino tiene "máximo de mesa" y no te dejan apostar cantidades superiores a X.

Y en apuestas a dobles (rojo-negro par-impar mayor-menor) la ficha mínima suele ser 5 o 10 veces superior a la mínima apuesta normal, por lo que te jode la progresión.

Vamos, que el Martingala existe toda la vida, yo uso el sistema ForexGala para divisas, gana todos los dias ya que en bolsa no existe máximo de apuesta, lo importante es tener mucho dinero y empezar con el mínimo, lentamente y poco a poco, conseguir un 5% al mes o algo más es posible y sin demasiado riesgo. Justamente a más dinero se tenga menos riesgo y mayor rentabilidad es posible obtener.

Forex Gala 

Eso si, usar la martingala sin conocimiento es altamente peligroso, mucho cuidado!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

¿Me he equivocado de foro?


----------



## Lechuga1970 (14 Ago 2013)

*La verdad sobre los sistemas de la ruleta*

La verdad es que la gran mayoria de sistemas que te cuelgan en las páginas
son un timo (probado matemáticamente) promovido por las empresas de casinos online. Aun así, hay una oportunidad. Infórmate en
Atraco legal: Gane millones en la ruleta - David López Sanmartín
Aprende que trucos usan los casinos y como evitarlos. Desenmascara con sencillas matemáticas los interesados consejos de internet. Usa la cabeza, no la emoción. Saldrás ganando (dinero).


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (14 Ago 2013)

Para lechuga1970:

Vete a tomar por culo gilipollas !

(En memoria de Marivi Bilbao - La vieja de LQSA)


----------



## oinoko (14 Ago 2013)

Same as above.
El lechuguino se acaba de crear un nick nuevo para levantar un post de hace 3 años y meterle un link a su libro.
A tomar por culo!


----------



## andresmix (18 Abr 2019)

La ruleta es un juego de azar complicado. Me gustaría tener números delante para saber con qué probabilidades estamos jugando. He encontrado algo por la red interesante, son como una especie de planes para jugar según tu perfil, lo pongo a continuación para que lo podamos tener todos mejor:

Explico aquí tal cual aparece en esta web de trucos de ruleta o eso dicen ser la estrategia tan famosa de martingala:

Paso 1: Ponemos 1€ a negro. Si acertamos en la ruleta, repetimos el idéntico paso. Si perdemos, vamos al próximo paso.
Paso 2: Colocamos 2€ a negro en la ruleta para seguir con el truco, que es 2 veces lo anterior. Si ganamos, volvemos al paso 1. Si no hemos tenido suerte, vamos al paso 3.
Paso 3: Apostamos 4€ a negro (de nuevo doblamos la apuesta en la ruleta del paso 2). Otra vez, si resultamos ganadores volvemos a empezar, y si no, seguimos hacia el paso 4.
Paso 4: Invertimos 8€ a negro (dos veces la cantidad del paso 3). Igual que en la situación anterior, si ganamos empezamos de nuevo, y si perdemos, seguimos hacia el siguiente nivel.
Paso 5: Doblamos nuevamente la apuesta: Ahora el monto son 16€. Tanto si se gana como si se pierde, se vuelve al paso 1. Si ganáramos en la ruleta en el último paso, las ganancias ascenderían a 16€, mientras que las pérdidas sumarían 1+2+4+8 = 15€. Habremos ganado 1€, el equivalente a la apuesta inicial.

Luego sacan los siguientes números:

PERFIL CONSERVADOR: En el Método Martingala (normal) el objetivo es conseguir tener la apuesta ganadora en el primer paso y abandonar el juego de inmediato hasta el siguiente día que juguemos en la ruleta de nuevo. Si perdemos, llegaremos como mucho al paso 2 y abandonaremos la ruleta y sus trucos sea cual sea el resultado (ganador o perdedor). Estos serán los posibles beneficios mensuales siguiendo esta estrategia y la siguiente suerte:

* Ganamos en la primera apuesta y abandonamos el juego: 10 veces/mes
1€ de beneficio x 10 veces = 10 euros


* Perdemos en la primera apuesta, pero ganamos en la segunda: 15 veces/mes
1€ de beneficio x 15 veces = 15 euros


* Perdemos en la primera apuesta y en la segunda y abandonamos: 5 veces/mes

3€ de pérdida x 5 veces = 15 euros

RESULTADO = 25- 15 = 10 EUROS MENSUALES


120€ ANUALES

Teniendo en cuenta que perdemos en nuestra primera apuesta un total de 20veces y sólo acertamos un total de 10 veces al mes a la primera. Es decir, tomando en cuenta como dato que en casi un 70% de las veces perdemos en nuestra primera tirada. Y por cada 1€ de apuesta inicial con el que empecemos.


Si empezamos con 2€240€ / año Si empezamos con 3€360€ / año Si empezamos con 4€480€ / año Si empezamos con 5€600€ / año Si empezamos con 6€720€ / año Si empezamos con 7€840€ / año



¡¡IMPORTANTE SI OPTAS POR ESTE PERFIL!!:
No te dejes llevar por tus emociones, tienes que saber ponerte tu propio STOP

A ver qué os parece. Si queréis ver más datos os dejo la web por aquí


----------



## Ale78 (24 Abr 2019)

Ésta claro que el juego se hizo para que la gente pierda dinero pero algunos hemos logrado sacar beneficio del juego. Principalmente hace unos años le saco provecho a la ruleta . Tengo un canal de youtube donde publico mi forma de juego : Ruleta Europea

Casino con muchos juegos recomendado.

BetRebels | Sports betting and online casino games


----------



## Jugadorderuleta (27 May 2019)

Da igual como llames a tu apuesta, docenas, seisenas, vecinos de 0 , rojo par, el (3,0 12,7,28,29,18), doblar, si pierdes dividir entre 2, etc... da igual, da exactamente igual, no son mas que divisiones de unas estadisticas y unas cantidades que solo favorecen a la casa en todo momento. 


La gente encima se engaña asi misma y dice, no si yo gano y no entiende la proporcionalidad de esas estadisticas. Es decir, tu puedes hacer 1000 tiradas seguidas o 1000 a lo largo de un año esperando al momento el cual tu crees que es el correcto para apostar, que la realidad tras esas 1000 tiradas sera la misma, con ligeros cambios pero nunca teniendote ati en numeros positivos. 

Esa es la realidad del juego que nos ofrecen los casinos, lo que me llevo a pensar: tengo que inventar un juego dentro del mismo juego. Algo que yo controle y no siga esas estadisticas destructivas, y asi lo estoy intentando . 

- en el juego tradicional el jugador persigue la bolita, en mi juego es el casino el que tiene que afinar la punteria sino quiere perder dinero-  

Conoceis la regla de "la partage"? Cuando sale 0 se devuelve la mitad de las suertes sencillas. Esa regla va a ser nuestra fuente de beneficio. Voy a poner el ejemplo pequeña cantidad: 

-se ponen 90$ a falta(del 1 al 18) o pasa (19 al 36) el que querais. 

- en la otra mitad del tablero se pone 1 ficha de 5$ en todas las casillas, incluido el 0. 

Total sobre la mesa 185 euros. 

- se deja que la croupier tire la bola 

- justo antes de que la croupier diga no va mas, quitamos una de las fichas de 5$ dejando al descubierto solo 1 numero, el que este mas alejado de donde parezca que vaya a caer la bola. 

- Esto hace que sea casi imposible que nos puedan hacer perder, ya que es solo una casilla la que queda libre y nadie sabe cual es hasta el ultimo momento. 

- En todo momento se me devuelven los 180 euros reales exactos que he puesto sobre la mesa, no gano ni pierdo. 

- El concepto de este juego es hacer esto continuamente y no poder fallar. Hacerlo sin parar hasta que salga el "0" , ese es nuestro numero. 

Cuando sale el "0", como siempre tenemos una ficha de 5$ sobre el, se nos devuelven los 180 totales sobre la mesa y aparte se nos deja el extra de la regla de la partage, es decir, la mitad de la pasa o falta que hayamos puesto. + 45 $ de beneficio. 

Ya se que poner 180 para llevarte 45 no es muy tranquilizador, pero nadie dijo que seria facil sacarles el dinero. Y como he dicho es un ejemplo con cantidades relativas. 

Cantidad real: multiplicar todo x 10: cada vez que salga un "0" +450 $. 

2 ceros tranquilamente a la semana son 3600 $ al mes , y tampoco es un objetivo muy ambicioso 2 ceros a la semana.


----------

